# Need help with 1999 9004 HID kit(non bi-xenon)



## Kil0111 (Oct 14, 2008)

YEah my friend owns a 1999 Maxi and i tried to help him install a 9004 kit into his car...plugged everything in...lights wouldnt turn on...do u deff need bi xenon? cause i heard u didnt need bi-xenon but u would just lose your high beams..someone help me out plz


----------

